# Anyone want a Oatmeal 2XL TLF Shirt?



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I ordered a TLF in Oatmeal and did not prefer it. It is a 2XL. Anyone want to offer me something for it Sale or Trade.
I would trade it for some other hat or shirt. (ie Milorganite or something).


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Anybody?


----------

